# To all you reloaders



## silencer (May 12, 2010)

Vintage reloader. Complete set up. Scale, powder, bullets, powder measure kit, tools, dies, auto primer, and some cool reloading books from the 1970's. Been sitting in my garage for years with no use. Was my great grandpas. Make offer!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Give you $50


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

$51

What caliber are the dies that it has? I have an old school metal can of 4831 as well, good stuff.

-DallanC


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

$59.95


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

$60


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll take the primer strips and the C-clamps; $7.00.

Any 60 grain RNFP .25 caliber projectiles?

.


----------



## silencer (May 12, 2010)

Sorry fellas. Whole kit is sold


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

silencer said:


> Sorry fellas. Whole kit is sold


And this is how you bid :grin:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Vintage. Love that description. You can still buy that press new. I have that Hornady manual.


----------

